# Sunroom



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Completed this sunroom in West Chester.



























































The first pics are before photos.
Zinnser oil primer, Ben eggshell for walls, Ben semi for trim, Ben ultra flat for ceiling.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice. Brightened it up in there. 

Stain grade stuff seems to be getting less and less popular these days. Where I work anyway.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice Scott:thumbsup:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

How's you like Ben Semi? I have been wondering about BM's trim selections and have not been blown away by any of them. Regal select is ok, but I like the idea of dedicated trim paint, separate from wall paints.....


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> How's you like Ben Semi? I have been wondering about BM's trim selections and have not been blown away by any of them. Regal select is ok, but I like the idea of dedicated trim paint, separate from wall paints.....


I have used regal select and ben semi is my go to latex trim paint. I have tried aura and still like the ben semi. For the price point you can't beat it.
On most jobs I use regal select or aura for walls and ultra spec for ceilings along with the Ben semi.


----------

